# What is the best cordless drill



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

I probably should have asked this earlier. I just picked up a 18v. dewalt combo hammer drill with xrp. lithium ion battery. It seems to be a good drill. What do you think is a good cordless hammer drill on the market?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cthermond said:


> I probably should have asked this earlier. I just picked up a 18v. dewalt combo hammer drill with xrp. lithium ion battery. It seems to be a good drill. What do you think is a good cordless hammer drill on the market?


IMO...You can shop around for a better price but this drill kicks butt...:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This is the best impact drill for driving screws and other stuff..http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/m18-cordless-system/m18-cordless-%C2%BC-inch-hex-compact-impact-driver/2650-22

Take a look at this thread as well...http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/impact-driver-use-21357/#post393243


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Hilti:thumbup: The only thing better is metabo

I'm going away from milwaukee the damn things keep breaking


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

The Motts said:


>



:laughing::laughing::laughing: your quick


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have all cordless of one brand. I'd hate to get different brands. Those Ckers!!!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The Motts said:


>


 A true Tool junkie..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm a makita man myself...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> I'm a makita man myself...



I heard the Makita impact driver is good.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I heard the Makita impact driver is good.


I find it to be much slower than the milwaukee, although lighter.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I heard the Makita impact driver is good.


I haven't tried the Milwaukee yet, but it is light and I think powerful enough for every application it's needed for...:thumbsup:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Englishsparky said:


> I haven't tried the Milwaukee yet, but it is light and I think powerful enough for every application it's needed for...:thumbsup:


Well, I was driving 6 inch deck screws into douglas fir this morning. I can guarantee the makita couldn't have done it.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I have all cordless of one brand. I'd hate to get different brands. Those Ckers!!!!


I have a few different brands










Picture sucks, but that's hilti, makita, milwaukee, bosch, milwaukee again, and hitachi chargers. (I have the tools too:laughing


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

administr8tor said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: your quick


I'm not that quick. I posted at almost the same time as you.:thumbup:



HARRY304E said:


> A true Tool junkie..:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Yup!:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Always wanted to try Metabo and Panasonic.

Gonna stick wit my bosch though, probably be "upgrading" to their Litheon line in the coming year.


----------



## wil335 (Feb 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> IMO...You can shop around for a better price but this drill kicks butt...:thumbup:


Yeah, this drill kicks butt, when my batteries are working properly.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

cthermond said:


> I probably should have asked this earlier. I just picked up a 18v. dewalt combo hammer drill with xrp. lithium ion battery. It seems to be a good drill. What do you think is a good cordless hammer drill on the market?


I have this one and love it.............you can feel the power!!!!!!!!

My dad brought it from the states. He has another of these only an older model, yes hammerdrill too. He also has a dewalt impact.

Here in Mexico we need hammerdrills more than in the states, we build with concrete, not wood.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Josue said:


> Here in Mexico we need hammerdrills more than in the states, we build with concrete, not wood.


Is that because concrete stops bullets better?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Is that because concrete stops bullets better?


Ohh.....yes:laughing:


Not all of them.

Drug lords usually carry these in the back of their suburbans.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone with a cord and a key type chuck. I can drill more holes wile you are searching trying to find a good battery than you can drill after you find a good battery. I have seen it happen to many times to know different.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

If you want a good drill that will last you for years and years go HILTI it will cost you a pretty penny but well worth it. I've had the same SFH-151 for I think 4 years or so and I haven't had one hiccup with it. 

If you can't afford HILTI, Milwaulkee is pretty darn good.


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

Josue said:


> I have this one and love it.............you can feel the power!!!!!!!!
> 
> My dad brought it from the states. He has another of these only an older model, yes hammerdrill too. He also has a dewalt impact.
> 
> Here in Mexico we need hammerdrills more than in the states, we build with concrete, not wood.


Yes that's very similiar to the one that I have. I used it to drill holes in 2 by fours with a speed bit went through very easlly.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Josue said:


> Ohh.....yes:laughing:
> 
> 
> Not all of them.
> ...


I have one of those in my suburban.

~Matt


----------



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)

There are alot of great drill brands out on the market that can get the job done... The most common drills I see on the jobsite are Dewault, Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch, Panasonic & Rigid. For myself, one of the deal breakers was the Service & Repair warranty. 
I own the Milwaukee M18 XC Series! The 5-year warranty is a plus when you use your cordless everyday! Great quality, features and power! Awesome battery life, plus the battery level indicator on the batteries is a lifesaver!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have one of those in my suburban.
> 
> ~Matt


I...............don't think so.:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I like the Dewalt 18v stuff and I've got a lot of it.


----------



## Jono (Aug 28, 2008)

i've just switched from Hitachi to a Panasonic.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jono said:


> i've just switched from Hitachi to a Panasonic.


I might try Panasonic also.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I might try Panasonic also.


I haven't read a bad thing about panasonic yet, they make good tv's s well...:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Englishsparky said:


> I haven't read a bad thing about panasonic yet, they make good tv's s well...:thumbsup:


Make a nice ceiling fan also.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Make a nice ceiling fan also.


Did you mean bath fan?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Did you mean bath fan?


:whistling2:


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a Bosch 18V NiCad drill that I've been trying to kill. Three years old from a box store for $130. It's even come close a couple of times and has let out some magic blue smoke when I've locked the rotor but it still keeps going... which means that I guess I'll keep using it. Best damn drill I've ever had.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

cthermond said:


> I probably should have asked this earlier. I just picked up a 18v. dewalt combo hammer drill with xrp. lithium ion battery. It seems to be a good drill. What do you think is a good cordless hammer drill on the market?


Your choice is fine. Everyone has their own preference. I started with Dewalt and that is what I still use 13 yrs later. I had made mistakes and thought I could throw in an 18" auger bit and skip grabbing the extension cord and hawg. I have had to have mine rebuilt twice in the past 13 yrs but I have learned, if there is electricity I can use I grab the corded Bosh for hammer or the hawg for running wire. Even if I have to clamp my temp cord on an AC disco.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I see Milwaukee and Makita as the best value. They are good quality, decent price and have many "bare" tools to add later if you wish. Festool, metabo and hilti are great but you have to make the decision if they are worth the extra money. You can probably get an impact, hammer drill and sawzall for what you would pay for 1 of the high end tools.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Dewalts 20v DCD985 is commonly recognized as the best drill. It beats out even the Milwaukee fuel ones. I have the drill as a personal tool and it is a beast, and you definitely notice when you lift it. I don't know about the battery life compared to the FUEL line up.


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

thoenew said:


> Dewalts 20v DCD985 is commonly recognized as the best drill. It beats out even the Milwaukee fuel ones. I have the drill and it is a beast, and you definitely notice when you lift it. I don't know about the battery life compared to the FUEL line up.


I have a DCD985 and it goes hard.

Bloody heavy, but goes hard.


----------



## Daniel Case (Dec 27, 2012)

Heres your new bff dont waste your time looking at other drills


----------



## Bill_518 (Oct 30, 2012)

you get what u pay for, HILTI


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Bill_518 said:


> you get what u pay for, HILTI


Still made in China like the other drills though.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

I like my makita 18 volt lithium ion set but the batteries are crap they go bad easy as well as the chargers


----------

